# Looking for help to settle sight pins



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there any drills or anything I can do to help settle my sight pins? they seem to move all over the place. Doesn't seem to matter whether or not I am at 70 lbs or 60 lbs draw weight. So i don't think i am overbowed, i could pull more than 70lbs pretty easy if i wanted to and had the limbs for it. I put a new sight on and it is longer in front of the bow and i have heard its harder to be steady with those but it is no worse than before, my sight before sat closer to the bow. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will get some pictures of my form up sometime today, maybe that is where my problem is. I am a self taught archer so I'm sure there is things i could change in my form.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

First thing is to quit worrying about pin movement. Focus on the target, not the pin. Your pin movement is what it is. There are drills to help with it, but if you are seeing your pin, you aren't focusing hard enough on the target.

Your entire form determines steadiness. Starting with optimum foot position all the way through head erect and over centered over body mass. Bow shoulder low and forward, bow arm straight, but not locked, bow had relaxed, draw arm elbow in line with the arrow, etc.

Once you've figured out your best form, one drill that helps is the draw, hold as long as you can keep your form together & let down.

Of course this won't help you if your bow doesn't fit you. 

The free download, Nuts & Bolts of Archery is a pretty good place to start getting your form and bow fit sorted out.

Allen


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

If your pins move a lot there is a high likelihood that your draw length is wrong.


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will get pics up as soon as the wife gets home to take them. What picture angles would be best to help?


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of my form, forgive the dirty clothes, had to take them after work. Feel free to pick away, as I said earlier I am a self taught archer so I am sure there are flaws, I can see one all ready, I am leaning a bit backwards.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The leaning back is a sure sign that the bow's draw length is too long.

Start by reducing it enough so that the nock is directly below your eye at full draw. I'd guess about an inch. Then we can work on fine tuning it.

You should also work on getting your bow shoulder down. It's one of the things that help reduce pin movement.

And don't worry about dirty clothes here.  Many of us work for a living.

Allen


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

How do I go about getting my bow shoulder down? I guess I don't really know what you mean exactly or how to do this when I stand as relaxed as I can, do I try to rotate it down. Just cant visualize how to do it. Thanks for your help Allen!!!


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

Also Allen, I went back and you cant really see from the picture I posted, but I went and zoomed in on the nock and it is sitting right below my eye, so I think I am ok there then? Ill take another picture so your able to see that part better. Thanks for your help again!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The nock is below your eye now because you are reaching back for it. Trust me, you need to shorten it so you can stand up straight and relaxed.

It's tough to get your shoulder down when your bow's DL it too long for you.

To get an idea of your best shoulder position, stand naturally and relaxed. Lift your arm without lifting your shoulder and point at something that's to your left. Most people end up with their shoulder in ideal position. 

When you are shooting at something that's shoulder high, you want your shoulders to be very close to level. 

Sometimes it helps to imagine your bow arm and shoulder asa a strut holding your bow away from your body. It's sometimes difficult to describe in writing. Check the free download, Nuts and Bolts of Archer. It's a sticky at the top of the General Archery forum. It has a lot of good information on form.

Your shoulder might resolve itself when you get the DL shortened. So the first step is to get your bow to fit you.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Looking at your pic from the top view- it looks like your draw elbow is slightly behind the arrow line. I agree with Allen your draw might be a little long. I would start by adding a few twists to the string and then practice for a while. It is not something that usually happens over night. But then sometimes it does. Keep shortening it up in small increments. Most important is to "relax". The less muscle and the more bone to bone you use the steadier the pins will be. Don't try to control the pin. Let your mind center the pin on the target. The more control you exert the more it will shake. 

You can make a scooping action with your bow arm when coming up into the "set" position. This will put your shoulder where you need it. More advanced shooters will draw with the bow and release hand high - around eye level and then drop both their shoulders in the resting position. This action should be over exaggerated when first starting. It will also help relieve any shoulder tension, as the tension should be in the middle back and trapezius.


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will get to work on it guys, thanks! Since I have to do it myself and no shops around for 100 miles I will check back in eventually after I get the adjustments made. Hopefully I don't have to find new modules but Ill start by putting a couple twists in and see what happens. Im going to rely on you guys for help since like I said before I don't have a proshop for at least a 100 miles or so. Hope you don't mind lol


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

If u pm nuts&bolts on here he will help u a TON.


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

Does this look any better guys? This is from just a few twists on the string. Sure feels different and I can see that my leaning back looks better. Do I need to go more?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, you look a whole lot better! No leaning back and your bow shoulder looks a lot better too.

The bow's DL is good, now you need to reduce the length of your release.

You should be able to hook your index finger over it with the trigger in the second joint. 
In the close up photo, your index finger is very close to being right, but the trigger is way in front of your finger. You can stand a shorter release because your alignment is behind the line a bit.

You want the index finger to be an immoble hook. This allows you to use back tension to execute the shot. To fire the release, relax your hand slightly and let the trigger move into your finger. This helps avoid anticipation and gives you a good surprise release.

Allen


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, I have lot of adjustment left on my release so I will shorten it up and go from there, thanks for all your help. Ill shoot it a little bit and report back. Thanks for the help again!


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

Holy crap! I wish I would have started this a long time ago. What a difference, the movement in my pin was reduced dramatically, now I can focus more on the target rather than hoping to catch the pin coming across it. Shooting again in the morning so we will see if it was just a one time thing but I am really amazed at how much of a difference it was. Thanks a bunch guys. I love learning things like this.


----------

